# new and relly relly rellly sick betta



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

so last night i went to the pet store with my dad and i seen a pink male betta in a little bowl with dirty water he looked relly sick but i didnt get him so today i went and got him and he was worse his tail was like stuck togather and he colud not swim right he didnt look like he ate anything in 10 days he was so tiny he cant even swim he has to float around his tank i toke him home he didnt look pink anymore he was brown i could not leve him there he would die i put him in a warm tank with clean water and some of that salt stuff he looks relly bad:-( i will se if i can get a pic of him i hope he gets ok he looks relly sad if you seen him there you would take him to so please dont get mad at me


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Although, from reading other threads of yours it seems you really shouldn't be taking on the responsibility of other bettas at the moment, I am glad you had the heart to try and help this little boy. The fact that you say he is in a warm tank tells me he is in a tank with a heater, which makes me happy.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

yes i want to save him


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, if you aren't quite sure whats wrong with him maybe you could explain more thoroughly how he looks 'sick' and post a picture or two? that way we can help determine if there is anything else we can do to help him. Starting with warm clean water and some aquarium salt will definitely help. just make sure to keep the water clean and try not to stress him too much


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i think he has pop eye in one eye


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

what tank is he in now?
what's the water temperature in the tank?
how did you acclimate him from the store cup into the tank? (what, specifically, did you do to move him from the cup to the tank?
 what is the name of the "salt stuff" you added? And how much did you use?
Post pictures, if possible.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

1. grumpys old tank
2. 80
3. he was in a tank so they toke him and dumped him into a bag and i opend the bag and toke a net and put him in the tank the bag was relly big


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

did you drip acclimate him or allow him to adjust to the different water temp and ph and such? or just drop him into the new tank?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, and why exactly do you think he has pop eye?


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

well the bag was big so i just had to put him in with the net


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

and one of his eyes are biger then the other


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay, well just for future reference, it is better to allow them to adjust to the temperature and then slowly get them used to the new water as I've found often the pet stores have different water chemistry than I do. If you'd like to know a bit more about acclimating let me know


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Can you provide more detailed answers if possible as to the size of the tank and all of his symptoms?

I'm sure that from what you described he might have more than pop eye. A picture would be nice. 

While you were at the pet store, did you get bigger tanks for your fish?
Because I know how much you want to help other fish, but you have a lot of fish already at home who need better living situations as well  Even if this boy gets better, he's not going to have much better of life if you don't get him a nice big home.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You said he was in " a little bowl with dirty water." But now you said he was in a tank and when they removed him, they put him in a 'really big bag'? 

I am confused as to what he was in before. A little bowl will likely have high ammonia levels, but a tank and big bag may not (possibly) have as much. It doesn't sound like you acclimated him to the new tank, so depending on his previous water quality, you may have shocked him.

On the plus side, you added a heater, which is good. (But the lack of acclimating may have also caused a temperature shock.....)

What is the name of the "salt stuff" you added? And how much did you use?


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, he might have been shocked, but I'm thinking, from the sounds of it, that the shock would be the least of his problems.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would just like to make a suggestion as regards this thread.  Popcorn has a tendency to not always answer the questions or regard the advice when multiple forum members try to help. I think it would be a good idea if just LittleBlue helped Popcorn out here, and just LittleBlue's advice will be easier for Popcorn to follow.  

Best of luck, Popcorn!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok i have to go to school now bye


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

i used nutrafin freshwater aquarium salt and i only put a little bit in


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I would just like to make a suggestion as regards this thread.  Popcorn has a tendency to not always answer the questions or regard the advice when multiple forum members try to help. I think it would be a good idea if just LittleBlue helped Popcorn out here, and just LittleBlue's advice will be easier for Popcorn to follow.
> 
> Best of luck, Popcorn!



sounds like a good idea


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Bombalurina - thank you! I appreciate your faith in me. However, I am beginning to suspect I have severe masochistic tendencies. The last thread was over 30 pages in length and included repetitive advice from over a dozen forum members. I spent a lot of time creating an item-specific shopping list for Popcorndeer to bring to Petsmart. I even supplied model numbers and pictures to provide a visual list in addition to the written names. Many other forum members assisted with this effort. We worked together to create an attainable list..... In the end, however, much of that list was ignored. And now I find myself wondering whether I really want to begin that cycle again. I understand that the health and wellbeing of live animals is involved, so I guess it must be done. But I find myself speculating on whether if it would be less painful if I simply decided to run headfirst into a brick wall....

All right..... here we go....

*POPCORNDEER - can you post some pictures of him? We need to see a picture of his whole body, and another picture of his eye.*


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I see that Popcorndeer started a new thread tonight, about flake food, and wrote a lot of posts on it. 

But she didn't reply to the requests for photos and information on this thread. I do not know not know why she stopped posting on this thread, but it is getting late and I going to assume she will not be posting here again tonight.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

ok iam back


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Popcorndeer:

1) I have asked twice if you can post pictures. You have not posted any pictures yet. 



LittleBlueFishlets said:


> *POPCORNDEER - can you post some pictures of him? We need to see a picture of his whole body, and another picture of his eye.*


2) give us an update. How is he today?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

All:

Popcorndeer started this thread on Mon 3/25 at 7:48pm. She told us her new betta was sick, and said she would try to get a picture of him.

That was two days ago. We asked her several times for pictures and more information. She hasn't responded.

Last night, she started a thread about fish food. I posted on that thread that we were still waiting for her to return to THIS thread to post pictures. I asked how her sick fish (the one she started this thread for) was doing. At least one other poster also asked her to supply information about this sick fish. She did not reply on that thread, and she did not reply on this thread.

This afternoon, she checked in to say that she was back. But she still has not given us the information we've requested. According to the time stamp on her profile, her last login time was at 6:28pm tonight.

In summary: she was asked multiple times to provide pictures and an update. SHE HAS NOT REPLIED TO THOSE REQUESTS. 

I have already spent a huge amount of time trying to help her on previous threads, including this one which had 37 pages (362 posts) before being closed by the Super Moderators. To quote the closing post, written by mods before locking the thread:


> This OP has made NO effort to heed advice to improve their situation......


Since Popcorndeer has not replied to our repeated requests for information, I am going to assume that either her fish is not as sick as she first indicated, or that she feels she has the situation under control.

Since she does not appear to need our assistance with this fish, I am going to unsubscribe from this thread now.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you Little blue for doing what you have done so far. You've been VERY porper in handling the situation and you kept level headed and such and that's kinda awesome since I'm sure 99% of the people would've just blown up by now.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. Thanks for trying, LittleBlue.

Popcorn, what's going on here?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I really think that the next post Popcorn should make ANYWHERE on this thread or the other one should contain:

-Picture of the new betta
-The bett'as tank
-and other information about it so we can help her help it.

I don't mind knowing when she returns to the thread, but to post that she is online and to completely ignore the help that she has ASKED to receive is very rude, particularly since she doesn't come back after. 

I don't want to sound like a terrible person, because I assure you I'm not. I just don't enjoy watching so many users have to spend anywhere from minutes to hours of their day trying to help her when she makes no effort to even receive it.

I'm not unsubscribing from this yet, because she might come back and need help.

But I'd prefer if she came soon.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how old Popcorndeer is?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

She said she is 13.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

One of my concerns is when she added in the salt, did she dissolve it first? As placing the grains of salt themselves in with the fish can cause burns to the fish.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

“The first time someone shows you who they are, believe them.” ― Maya Angelou


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Popcorndeer has started *31* threads since she became a member. In almost all of those (most are "emergency help" threads), she never replies or makes any effort to do what the (usually very helpful, patient, and kind) poster says. Look at this, and figure it out for yourselfs- http://www.bettafish.com/search.php?searchid=1749730 . Unsubscribed.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Okay, I'm sorry, but if she's actually 13, then she's either giving us all the run around, or she's got some sort of other issues. The grammar in these posts is typically on the poorer side (no insult meant, I know some people have some trouble with spelling, doesn't make you a bad person!), but then there are occasionally times when she spells difficult words and phrases correctly, and the attention to detail about product names is also very specific. Something that is NOT typical of a younger person, nor someone who has this much difficulty following directions. (Again, no offense to anyone with ADD, ADHD, or any other condition that makes following specific directions difficult.) This leads me to believe that this person is probably *not* what they're presenting themselves as. 

I know the intention here with so many of the posters who respond is to help because they are good people who want to make sure these living animals are taken care of properly. But, at this point, due to a lack of any photographic evidence, I'm not at all sure that there are even any fish involved. 

The board is meant to be an open and welcoming place, and everyone always wants to think the best of all involved...but there *are* unscrupulous people trolling the internet who get kicks out of antagonizing the well-meaning...and I'm becoming more and more convinced that this is one of those cases. 

I hope I'm wrong...but by responding, I don't think we're doing any good, but are rather just feeding into whatever is going on here.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

*This afternoon, Popcorndeer wrote 8 NEW posts elsewhere in the forum. She also started a NEW thread. 

So apparently the "sick" fish mentioned in the first post of this thread no longer is of interest to her.*

I previously gave her the benefit of the doubt. I thought perhaps she had a learning disability, or a condition such as autism, Asperger's disorder, ADD, etc.

However, as Blue Fish noted, I have also seen instances in which Popcorndeer's spelling and grammar is atrocious, followed by posts in which complex words and phrases are written correctly. 

*I do not plan on helping Popcorndeer again. * 

I have spent a lot of time and effort trying to explain things clearly to her, as have many other forum members. Yet, in every instance, the outcome is the same. Hundreds of posts later, we find ourselves in exactly the same place as we started. (And yes, it literally is HUNDREDS of posts.) We become angry and frustrated. Eventually, a moderator locks the thread. And a few days later, the whole cycle begins again.

Registereduser quoted: _"The first time someone shows you who they are, believe them.” ― Maya Angelou"_

In addition to this, I would add:

"_There's a sucker born every minute._" 

_"Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."_ 

And to those who attempt to help Popcorndeer on future posts, I would add:

_"Caveat emptor - Let the buyer beware."_


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe this thread should be closed - it's run it's course. In the future, offer the correct advice/answer once to the issue and move on. This person will either listen to it, or not.. but there really is no reason to continue on about what this person does/says once the initial information is given. 

I don't hop around sections like I used to anymore, so I don't see everything.. nor does it matter. Public forum, you're going to get all kinds of people. If it upsets you, walk away. Answer if you wish, give the best advice you can as you would any other and then leave it. Bringing up topics from other threads, etc is just not productive, nor is it positive reading for others who come looking for similar answers. We're not here to judge, but to share our interest/love/knowledge for these fish. This person may make lots of posts, may not "listen" to your advice.. but we can't stop it, nor change it. So either ignore, or offer the help and let it be.
Consider it like feeding strays.. if you feed them, they will come back for more. And I am seeing that is true with some posters here, as continuing to talk down about someone in their thread asking for help.. is not the way to go about it.. it's not the proper way to show what is appropriate in a public forum. Make an example of what you want, not complain for how someone is. Keep in mind, this person may be young, and may have some developmental issues we are unaware of. Don't judge.. help or ignore.. we were all young and inexperienced at some point.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, this thread has run it's course for sure. I'm putting up the closed sign.


----------

